# Toys for tegu's?



## Rebecca Stout (Aug 15, 2014)

So, I have Kaiju in her final enclosure. Now that everything is dead on perfect, she has super energy and gets board. I tossed two balls in there lol. I've never seen her touch them, but they are always moved all around the cage. She LOVES blankees. I've not seen her do it, but she drags them from one end of the cage to the other. Plus sleeps in them. So, I'm thinking she'd like some things to kick around? What do you think?

Since she seems like to love soft things and blankees ... would it be okay to toss a knotted up sock in there or stuffed animals? Shes almost 3ft now, but her body is not hefty. She is almost 18 months old is our best guess. What do you think?


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Aug 15, 2014)

... other than dog treat toys


----------



## Josh (Aug 15, 2014)

I found a ball that my tegu thinks is edible and she seems to play with. It's far too large for her to choke on but I don't really get the feeling she's playing - she's trying to EAT it. So I keep it away from her...


----------

